# Game #17: Magic (5-10) @ Lakers (8-8)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Orlando Magic @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 02 December 2012
2130H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, FSFL
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Magic
G Nelson | G Afflalo | C Vucevic | F Davis | F Harkless

@

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Starters should be icing their knees in the 4th quarter


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want to see some consistency. Ill be watching Jamison and Meeks to see if they stay aggressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should blow them out by a large margin which is exactly why it's likely to be a close game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Please be an easy win, damn it! :mad2: llullz


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hoping for a blowout here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I see a lot of parallels between what posters were saying before the Pacers game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I see a lot of parallels between what posters were saying before the Pacers game.


There are no Magic fans here, different motives for me at least.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not true. DienerTime is now a die hard Magic fan...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Not true. DienerTime is now a die hard Magic fan...


Funny you mention him, I just read his threads on the Pacers board this morning. He's filling a void for me I've missed since Dynasty Raider left because I wasn't being nice.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dumb foul by Morris. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Is anybody here following Backstage: Lakers?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally a made shot by Kobe. llullz


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sloppy start. Morris playing dunb ball.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

put in Meeks!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Redick's jump shot's sexy. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great pass by Duhon.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

lol. Gasol playing great so far.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

And who says D'Antoni's system doesn't run post plays? llullz


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Weird seeing ebanks show up. Guess Pringles is anticipating a blow out and wants to get him minutes early?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Weird seeing ebanks show up. Guess Pringles is anticipating a blow out and wants to get him minutes early?


Must be sober now. llullz


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Meer murdering the Lakers.
Reddick was twice scored in layups atthe rim. 
STILL can't defend the perimeter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ugly... Just ugly. :nonono:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Redick's jump shot's sexy. :drool:


You forgot your patented "llullz."


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Uh oh... Kobe's looking for his shots now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is a shit team that is playing the Lakers close...17 games into the season and I know its gonna take some time to work the kinks out but they got to win tonight...

...17 games into the season and this is the first game they are looking to get over .500.

Another oddity: two seasons ago the Miami Heat also started out 9-8. They went on to the Finals that season, and won it all last year.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> You forgot your patented "llullz."


It's reserved for later.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This team doesn't KNOW how to play defense and doesn't WANT to play defense. F!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> This is a shit team that is playing the Lakers close...17 games into the season and I know its gonna take some time to work the kinks out but they got to win tonight...
> 
> ...17 games into the season and this is the first game they are looking to get over .500.
> 
> Another oddity: two seasons ago the Miami Heat also started out 9-8. They went on to the Finals that season, and won it all last year.


This team's different from the Heat team two season's ago as that team played consistent defense amidst their loses while ours is erratic in effort. Also, most of their loses were choke jobs on their parts while ours on poor FT shooting, TOs and poorer coaching earlier in the season. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Crappy first half. :mad2:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Elliott Teaford ‏@ElliottTeaford*
> Half: Lakers 52, Magic 52. Ball don't lie. Lakers stinking it up._


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wgy the hell isHoward trying to go one-on-one?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> ...17 games into the season and this is the first game they are looking to get over .500.


This is false. Lakers were 6-5. 



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Good grief! Please sub Howard!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

3 point game with a couple minutes left in the third. This shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Peace!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet lob! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

McBob. llullz


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Wgy the hell isHoward trying to go one-on-one?


???


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hack-a-Dwight again. :nonono:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Twice he tried to do it in the post, with plenty of time, to fail miserbly.
Before those dunks, he was 3-9 from the field.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Davis drove past Jamison with ease. llullz :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too easy. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamison with the three to save.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh come on, Pau. Secure the ****ing rebound! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sloppy... Sloppy... Sloppy... :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad play after the timeout. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Classic Pau. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet spin by Peace. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq was that?! Where's the defense?!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Did anybody saw Peace buldozed Redick? llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too easy... Too ****ing easy. :mad2:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is getting embarassing...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We're just getting out hustled.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a block by Jamison!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on, Kobe!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

We're making the Magic look elite. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great ball fake by Davis.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jameer with the dagger...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not trolling you guys, just Dwight. I have thoroughly enjoyed this 4th quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

just dreadful defense late in this game why the hell is Kobe giving up angles why the hell is dwight colasping hard on drivers why the hell are we trapping dudes we have no bizz trapping leaving nelson open and Dwight make a ****ing free throw clown. 

and Dwight gets beaten for an o board thanks man.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> just dreadful defense late in this game why the hell is Kobe giving up angles why the hell is dwight colasping hard on drivers why the hell are we trapping dudes we have no bizz trapping leaving nelson open and Dwight make a ****ing free throw clown.
> 
> and Dwight gets beaten for an o board thanks man.


Not sure what you guys are doing on the pick and roll. Vucevic has been getting dunks and layups almost every time in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Magic rub it to Dwight by forcing him to beat them with free throws... And he fails. 




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is why you don't hire Dantoni the roster is not condusive to his style of coaching we are playing just like the Knicks did with him. 

Unless Nash comes back healthy and ready and unless we trade Gasol the pieces don't fit. 

Shoulda hired PJ simple as that. This offense is about Nash or someone like him and shooters spreading the floor with one big plain and simple.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bernie Bickerstaff and I'm dead serious can manage a game much better than dantoni he'll call timeouts to stop runs switch strategies on the fly we have hired 2 coaches with no clue how to use the pieces we have. 

I am not encouraged with the idea that old ass Nash is supposed to save the damn day. that style never won shit now we are supposed to win with a strategy we beat on the regular with PJ


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

James Worthy: This team isn't as good as they think they are".

Yup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Worthy is wrong because I don't think the players believe they are any damn good at all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is false. Lakers were 6-5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


It's false in more way than one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Both Worthy and Rambis blast the Lakers for "not being professional."

They are right. I remember those championship teams in the '80s, games like this were rare. They did happen, but they were rare.

This team does it every other game. And at home, even.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Bernie Bickerstaff and I'm dead serious can manage a game much better than dantoni he'll call timeouts to stop runs switch strategies on the fly we have hired 2 coaches with no clue how to use the pieces we have.
> 
> I am not encouraged with the idea that old ass Nash is supposed to save the damn day. that style never won shit now we are supposed to win with a strategy we beat on the regular with PJ


Nash wouldn't of helped this game. Horrible communication and switching on defense. How many dunks and open jumpers did the Lakers give up in the 4th?

The only three guys on this team that routinely bust their ass are Kobe, Metta and Morris.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Its disgraceful.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys how's it going?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Hey guys how's it going?


Were playing ugly, pathetic hard to watch basketball. It's like the Lakers are imitating your posting style...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't complain too much about the offense until D'Antoni has his skeleton key (Nash). Won't help the defense, but this is what the Busses signed up for. They're hoping to just blow teams out of the water offensively. Can't change coaches again.



doctordrizzay said:


> Hey guys how's it going?


You realize what a jackass you look like?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why do people respond to that kid? I don't mind trolls that are entertaining, in fact i enjoy them because it can make for good banter. But he's not even close to amusing. 

"Hey guys, how's it going?" Just a waste of a post and time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somewhere, Phil Jackson is laughing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't forget


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bring back bernie!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Were playing ugly, pathetic hard to watch basketball. It's like the Lakers are imitating your posting style...


Lol. Good one.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I want Steve back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nash wouldn't of helped this game. Horrible communication and switching on defense. How many dunks and open jumpers did the Lakers give up in the 4th?
> 
> The only three guys on this team that routinely bust their ass are Kobe, Metta and Morris.


of course I agree we completely collapsed in ther 4th defensively lack of intensity and reaction and just plain stupid plays we jumped everyone who came off a screen and had no weakside coverage at all Jamison on the floor was a killer because he never helps weakside NEVER in his whole career.


----------

